# Autotrail mohican



## Pete H (11 mo ago)

I’ve noticed a few small cracks on the roof, what is the best way to repair these ? Thank you, Pete.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Pete and welcome to the forum.

I've seen people recommend Captain Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure for kind of crazed cracking. Apparently it's a liquid and seeps into the cracks but obviously wouldn't work with any sizeable crack.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No use for the roof Jean, shower tray at best, need more info on the roof cracks Pete, good pictures are best.


----------

